# Jury Duty



## Julia (6 August 2007)

Has anyone done jury duty and if so, could you describe your experience.

Thanks.


----------



## ghotib (6 August 2007)

Yes.

Troubling. 

What do you want to know? Have you been called?

Ghoti


----------



## Julia (6 August 2007)

ghotib said:


> Yes.
> 
> Troubling.
> 
> ...




Hi Ghoti,

Not actually called at this stage.  But have received a notice saying I could be during September.

What was troubling about it from your point of view?

Julia


----------



## jammin (6 August 2007)

Julia said:


> Has anyone done jury duty and if so, could you describe your experience.
> 
> Thanks.



Julia, I have been selected for 2 juries over the past 20 years and have enjoyed the experience. Do take a good book when/if you are required to attend for possible inclusion on a jury as there is lots of time spent sitting and waiting.
The positives for me were as follows;
Experiencing Police giving evidence. Evidence that contradicted the very detailed photos also supplied by the police.
Experiencing the Judges directions to the jury. (And how 12 people can interpret those directions in 12 different ways).
Being a member of a jury, trying to influence others to my way of thinking, testing evidence. 
It has been very educational with regard to understanding how people make decisions, usually entirely from there own experiences, and hence with jurists from diverse backgrounds you get some very different ideas of guilt or innocence.
If you are selected I hope you get an interesting case.


----------



## chops_a_must (6 August 2007)

Julia said:


> Has anyone done jury duty and if so, could you describe your experience.
> 
> Thanks.




I think this shows you all you need to know:



Also, the trick is to tell them you're prejudiced against all races.


----------



## Gar (6 August 2007)

I've been selected for dury duty twice in the last six months 

Its fairly easy to be excused if you dont feel comfortable with it Julia


----------



## ghotib (6 August 2007)

I wasn't on a criminal jury. I was on a defamation case, and I found it troubling because the majesty of the law seemed to me to benefit nobody but the lawyers. We did our best within the instructions we were given, but I couldn't see that any side was going to end up with a satisfactory resolution. It bothered me enough that I wrote to a law reform commission after it was over - with about as much effect I'm sure. 

Sorry I can't be more explicit: the case was sufficiently peculiar that if I give any details at all it would probably be identifiable. 

I agree about the sitting around and waiting: one woman turned up with all her Christmas cards and must have written about 50 before I got called out of the room. I also agree about the experience of how different people make decisions. 

All things considered, it's an important function and in a way it's a privilege, as well as a flaming nuisance  Do your best and hope that everyone else does too. Homer notwithstanding.

Ghoti


----------



## adobee (6 August 2007)

I have been called twice, I find taking a copy of "Australian Shooter" a hunting magazine to peruse whilst waiting gets me of the hook very quickly.


----------



## drmb (6 August 2007)

I have only been called once, and managed to get empanelled even though I took friend's advice and wore a suit and tie, and carried copy of the Fin. Case was arson by a 15 year old, and ran for 4 days, mostly boring, and mostly we were in the jury room while they argued about something. Very boring, no reading material permitted in the jury room. The youth's defence did not call any witnesses and he gave unsworn evidence which indicated that he done it, but done it for good reason!! We took about 10 minutes to deliberate but spun it out to 30 mins so we could have afternoon tea!


----------



## jammin (6 August 2007)

adobee said:


> I find taking a copy of "Australian Shooter" a hunting magazine to peruse whilst waiting gets me of the hook very quickly.



Absolutely brilliant adobee. A bit more subtle than playing the race card.
There must be a great range of reading material that you could display that would assist you to achieve your desired outcome (inclusion or exclusion from the jury). I was rejected by the empaneling process for a case that sounded very interesting.. a man charged with murder (of a prostitute). My reading material on the day may have been deemed inappropriate by the prosecution.


----------



## insider (6 August 2007)

adobee said:


> I have been called twice, I find taking a copy of "Australian Shooter" a hunting magazine to peruse whilst waiting gets me of the hook very quickly.




Nice


----------



## Julia (6 August 2007)

Thanks, people.

I'm just bumping this in the hope of some more views this evening.

Your responses are appreciated.


----------



## Mousie (8 August 2007)

Wow, very interesting experiences I must say! Very educational especially since I've always been interested in all things law, just lack the opportunity to pursue it...

So...how did you people qualify to be called up for jury duty? What kinds of cases did you usually get? And are there any types of cases where juries are prohibited from participating in?


----------



## Prospector (8 August 2007)

For employment reasons, I wont ever be called for Jury duty but I love the idea of the shooters magazine.

If you are on the electoral roll you can be called up for duty.  So it is random, but seem people get called more than once, others not at all.

It isnt financially viable for anyone who has a job because I believe your employer is not required to pay your salary if you are called (there is an expense limit of something like $40 a day!) nor parents with children who need them before/after school, and people who have 'obligations'.  Which leaves unemployed and some retired people I guess.  So any jury wont be a jury of peers as such, but a self select group.

For the most part it is a matter of sitting and waiting and then either being called in or dismissed for the day.

It is the prerogative of the defendent as to whether the case is heard before a jury or the judge; I reckon if you are innocent of a crime you would want to be heard before a judge; if guilty, go for the jury.  Juries can be strange things - a fair degree of pre-judgement involved.  Which is why there is a pre hearing by prosecutors and lawyers as to 'who is suitable' for their case.

It can also be frustrating; my mother (who was retired:, see!) was on a rape case and she felt that the person was guilty. But others were less inclined to believe he was, and I think the victim was a bit iffy (the days when a victim's character was questioned).  So he was eventually found not guilty.  Then the prosecutors were able to reveal other evidence that was unable to be presented pre-verdict - the guy had a few convictions for rape!  So not a good experience for her and she became very dis-illusioned with so called justice.  Which was probably a good thing in some ways because it did open her eyes that things were not always as they appeared to be.  And there is no such thing as 'black and white'.

I think there should be more encouragement for others to go on jury duty so there is a more representative group of people involved.  But getting tied up for weeks on end on a long and drawn out, and complicated case is not attractive either.  Our 'body in the barrels' case lasted for 12 months I think


----------



## Mousie (8 August 2007)

LOL ok 12 months is extreme, but then there're some lawsuits that go on for years 

Gee thanks lots Prospector, doesn't sound like my thing at all with the dragginess of it. The judiciary system certainly don't make being a jury very friendly for the electorate to participate in unless, as you pointed out, they're either retired or have an unconventional workday/night perhaps. That's their way of filtering certain types of people from participating in it, thinking off the bat...oh well

Looks like the jury selection process is somewhat controlled while giving a picture of transparency, where in actuality the types of people who're called up was already pre-determined to lessen complications for the judiciary. Doesn't sound like my idea of justice IMO.

Overall very eye-opening, thanks again


----------



## Pager (24 September 2008)

*Jury duty, anyone done it?*

Has anyone done this and whats it like ?

Got a summons today to attend, not sure if i want to do this although i realise that i have too attend otherwise its a $2000 fine but you can apply to be excused.

On the one hand it sounds interesting and i would also like to do my bit for the community but on the other it don't pay to much and I'm self employed so unless its for a week or 2 i may not be too keen.


----------



## prawn_86 (24 September 2008)

*Re: Jury duty, any one done it ?*

Just go in dressed as a bogan and swear at everyone etc if you want to get out of it. Not the kind of jury member they would want 

Never done it, would be interesting, but also annoying financially as you said


----------



## Wealth Wizard (24 September 2008)

*Re: Jury duty, anyone done it?*

yes, I did it a year or so ago, very interesting process.

"Just go in dressed as a bogan and swear at everyone etc if you want to get out of it. Not the kind of jury member they would want"

depending on the case this may be favourable for one side!

basically you get marched into the court room with all other potential jurors and each sides barasters will contest various jurors (generally based on the assumption that they will not look favourabley at their case)

If selected you will spend time in a room with other jurors while court is out of session, when I did it (case went for 3 1/2 weeks strait) we got paid for lunch etc each day, also pay scale moves up depending on how long you do it for. 

I enjoyed the time and as a student at the time it payed well, however the case was a litlle disturbing and I did tend to get sick of staring at the same 11 people everyday! waiting around while judges/baristers discuss points of order etc can be frustrating, and their is no guarentee as to when the trial will finish (we were originally told 1 week max!), it was also dificult to come to our verdicts and some jurors were bias to start with. all and all a good experience.


----------



## awg (24 September 2008)

*Re: Jury duty, anyone done it?*

if u r self-employed, u should write in, especially if u r a sole-trader, with fixed weekly costs to pay.

it can be utterly soul destroying, and should be avoided like the plague.

u dont know what u will be assigned to. i know someone that got an awful rape case.

often there is huge conflict with other jurors.

the system treats u like sh*t....u r owned!!

most jurors are pensioners or unemployed


----------



## Pager (24 September 2008)

*Re: Jury duty, anyone done it?*

Pretty sad really that a lot of juries are made up of the elderly or the unemployed.

Re read my notice and the trial i have been summoned for is expected to last for 12 months  you do get paid but it equals about $550 a week plus a few entitlements like a $6 lunch allowance 

How the hell anyone with a mortgage/regular job/business is meant to cover the cost of living during even a week long trial let alone up to 12 months is beyond me.

Australian justice, no offence to the retired and unemployed but this is a joke, jury's should cover a wide spectrum of the community but the pittance on offer makes it only really viable for those either retired or very wealthy or simply don't want to work


----------



## bluelabel (24 September 2008)

*Re: Jury duty, anyone done it?*

havent done it, but would love to.  as boring as it is, the court process is a great thing to expereince, yes you may get subjuct to something heinous, and it may go for eons, and it may be mid numbingly boring, but i reckon it would be a great thing to be behind the jury room door.

 I have actually just sat in on days off to observe cases, very interesting.

each to his own.

most jurors are pensioners or unemployed is a very big generalisation.  ive seen bankers, sole traders, nurses, psycoligists and many other professionals get selcted for juries.


----------



## pan (24 September 2008)

*Re: Jury duty, anyone done it?*

Can be excused for good reason which includes-

Poor health
Incapacity
Distance to travel
Travel causing excessive hardship
Substantial hardship
Substantial finanical hardship
Religious beliefs
Special Urgency
Care of dependants

You would think if you were self employment it could come under the financial hardship category.


----------



## pointr (24 September 2008)

*Re: Jury duty, anyone done it?*

I worked in an exempted occupation so have not done it. We have a friend who is bordering on functional illiteracy, poorly numerate with little ability to concentrate, he has been getting called for jury duty lately. He would not be able to hold information over several hours or understand the process. My point is there should be a basic literacy / function test to see if people are fit to make an informed judgement that can have a big impact on the defendant or the community.


----------



## nunthewiser (24 September 2008)

*Re: Jury duty, any one done it ?*



prawn_86 said:


> Just go in dressed as a bogan and swear at everyone etc if you want to get out of it. Not the kind of jury member they would want
> 
> Never done it, would be interesting, but also annoying financially as you said




OI! whats wrong with bogans? we have feelings too


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (25 September 2008)

*Re: Jury duty, anyone done it?*

Uh yeah I've done Jury duty before.

It was a while ago mind you and when I did it the Bursar? I think he's called made an announcement along the lines of "We are assigning Jurors for the Laurie Connel Trial into WA Inc. If you can't be in court for the next two years, move to *that side* of the room."

Needless to say when I was picked for a rape case that barely lasted a day I was happy about it.

Sir O


----------



## white_crane (25 September 2008)

I think I must hold the record for the fastest rejection of a potential juror.  I didn't even have time to move before I was cast out!


----------



## disarray (26 September 2008)

i received a letter last year saying i could be called up, i sent off a letter saying i'm self-employed so not bloody likely, return letter says no probs you're excused. personally i think we should have professional jurors who can be trained up to understand the process instead of grabbing a handful of randoms off the street then letting a barrister pick and choose who he thinks will be best for his client based on how someone looks.


----------



## prawn_86 (26 September 2008)

disarray said:


> personally i think we should have professional jurors who can be trained up to understand the process instead of grabbing a handful of randoms off the street then letting a barrister pick and choose who he thinks will be best for his client based on how someone looks.




They're called judges, if the appeals get high enough... :

I think that judges should be a seperate career and degree to lawyers. IE - you decide if you want to be a lawyer or a judge and take the appropriate career path. That way there would be no need for juries as we could have more judges


----------



## Awesomandy (26 September 2008)

I was called for jury duty about half a year ago. I turned up, sat there for half a day, and then they told everyone who's left in the room that they've now completed their civil duties.


----------



## awg (26 September 2008)

i have just been mucking around with the Sheriffs office about my wife's call up.

she is a self employed allied health sole trader. She had over 50 apts booked on days after the call up day.

I wrote all the details and got a letter back saying she still has to turn up!

i rang them and blasted them.

apparently one has to put the ABN number (not mentioned on the summons)

this is the 2nd call up in a few weeks

u can then be exempted for 12 months, if self employed

I wonder if u write that u have a severe drinking problem that would get u off?

i got called up 3 times a few yrs ago..i was happy to attend as i was a pubic servant at the time.

none of my call ups resulted in trials, but i do remember it was still a huge pain in the a##e.

we got so badly stuffed around, there was nearly a riot in the sheriffs office.

the sheriff was a completely rude tu#d..it ensued that about 30 people (potential jurors) were shouting abuse and derision at him in the waiting area, as they made us wait around all day, then said they would not pay us, and said we still could not leave yet


----------

